# Can Meal worms climb glass?



## xoxfletchxox (May 19, 2008)

I know it might sound stupid but i have my meal worms in their tub in side of a glass tank about a foot high. i have noticed they get out of the air holes in the tub . i have air holes in the lid of the tank. is there a way they can climb up the glass and get out of the air holes in the lid of the foot high tank. cheers


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

I doubt they can climb smooth glass to be honest


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they managed to escape from everywhere, just liek crickets!!


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh my word! Ive never heard of or seen them climb, but if you have... they must.

Just lucky they get eaten quick I guess!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Not 100% with mealies, but with crix etc you can put vasaline around the edge of tub and they will not be able to climb it


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Crickets cant climb glass either! 
Not the actual glass they can climb the sealant though
They can also climb plastic and locusts can climb glass though :?


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

Faith said:


> Crickets cant climb glass either!
> Not the actual glass they can climb the sealant though
> They can also climb plastic and locusts can climb glass though :?


locusts are freaky! ive only ever seen mealies climb out of tub never seen them climb glass


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Faith said:


> Crickets cant climb glass either!
> Not the actual glass they can climb the sealant though
> They can also climb plastic and locusts can climb glass though :?


Thats it, was thinking locusts, which I dont/not allowed to use anymore after they got alll ove the house, my mum managed to find one is her hand bag and 1 in her bed, do am sticking with crix


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

retri said:


> Thats it, was thinking locusts, which I dont/not allowed to use anymore after they got alll ove the house, my mum managed to find one is her hand bag and 1 in her bed, do am sticking with crix


Lol we left 57 crickets in our old house and had a HUGE flying locust in with our normal
order which managed to jump right on to me and i HATE the dam things.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

its just the sealent around the edges, but like most things they are good escape artists


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

57???? Surely if you counted them, you could have caught them!?! Only joking, but an impressive number!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> 57???? Surely if you counted them, you could have caught them!?! Only joking, but an impressive number!


Erm no it wasnt us that found them :?
I got a call a few days later with the threat to post them on to us lol


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Faith said:


> Erm no it wasnt us that found them :?
> I got a call a few days later with the threat to post them on to us lol


Ha ha ha, thats Awesome! Thats a box full! I hope you said yes!


----------



## xoxfletchxox (May 19, 2008)

lol ... so can mealies escape how do u all keep them safe and secure?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

xoxfletchxox said:


> lol ... so can mealies escape how do u all keep them safe and secure?


in a tub, in a box, in a tank, in a viv , in a viv,

its like pass the parcel everytime you want a handful :bash:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Ha ha ha, thats Awesome! Thats a box full! I hope you said yes!


Er no they were mostly dead or would have been by the time they got to us.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

xoxfletchxox said:


> lol ... so can mealies escape how do u all keep them safe and secure?


No mealies cant escape 
They will only climb a few cms on plastic and fail to get the rest of the way up a decent size tub
We keep morio worms in those flip lid tubs from cornish crispa.
And even they dont get out.
Even if they do they only turn in to little beatle thingies


----------

